# Gym pet peeves



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Basically making a thread for people who get annoyed at other people in the gym.

So, I've been excited at work all day to give this 'respected' gym a go. Really old school gym themed.

Turn up.. Only to find that people smoke and do steroids in the gym.
Ridiculously annoyed.

1. WHY SMOKE MID WORKOUT?
2. I don't mind steroids as long as you do it in a separate room of some sort. Not walk in asking for them and so forth.

Rant away people, I know you want too.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

> Basically making a thread for people who get annoyed at other people in the gym.
> 
> So, I've been excited at work all day to give this 'respected' gym a go. Really old school gym themed.
> 
> ...


Sign me up !


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

smoking during a set is similar to HIIT style training in that it restricts oxygen giving an 'after burn' effect
and by after burn i mean lung cancer


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

swole troll said:


> smoking during a set is similar to HIIT style training in that it restricts oxygen giving an 'after burn' effect
> and by after burn i mean lung cancer


Made me furious.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ur the weird one watching what others are doing in the gym....get on with ur own workout!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

BTS93 said:


> Basically making a thread for people who get annoyed at other people in the gym.
> 
> So, I've been excited at work all day to give this 'respected' gym a go. Really old school gym themed.
> 
> ...


Smoking?! Jesus, that's bad. Where is this gym?

A gym I used to go to a few of the guys with the usual fat red head would smoke enroute to the gym but then proceed with the asthma inhaler routine before each set.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Curling in the squat rack. With no friggin weight on the bar.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

> Smoking?! Jesus, that's bad. Where is this gym?
> 
> A gym I used to go to a few of the guys with the usual fat red head would smoke enroute to the gym but then proceed with the asthma inhaler routine before each set.


I'd rather not say mate but it's in South Yorkshire.

It really annoyed me something rotten how places can be like that.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

> View attachment 112521
> Curling in the squat rack. With no friggin weight on the bar.


Lol'd! I feel you.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

people smoking inside the gym mid work out, you having a laugh lol? only thing that p1sses me off in the gym is all the indie boys with their snap backs training arms every day


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

BTS93 said:


> I'd rather not say mate but it's in South Yorkshire. It really annoyed me something rotten how places can be like that.


I wasn't expecting you to name the gym, just the area really.


----------



## rhys78 (Mar 28, 2013)

people the fill the need to scream at the top of their lungs and slam the weight on the floor as hard as they can to make a scene


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Don't mind weights going down a little loud but to throw them down.........that really pisses me off!!!

What No swear filter???

:devil2: :devil2:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Everyone annoys me in the gym


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Fat powerlifting ****s that feel the need to scream like a bear being shot on every rep whilst deadlifting, then slam the weight down and walk around the gym giving everyone a smirk as if to say "Hah, I'm bigger than you mate" - your frame is bigger because you're about 50% bodyfat, you ain't fooling anyone with those 18" arms that are softer than my shyte after a Vindaloo...


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

I make sure I go to the gym when there's only 1 or 2 people in there.. But if I have to pick something it has to be when there is no music playing in the gym and all you can hear is grown men grunting.. Gets kinda awkward..


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

People.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Its become apparent that my gym has one less oly bar than stations and one less carribena than cables.. wtf is the point in that!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

I used to get annoyed pretty easy by people in the gym. Don't know how or why but people don't bother me any more, I just tend to put my headphones in, do what I need to do and leave.


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't pay mutch attention. but it's hard not to realise the idiot who bounces around after each set he does on any exercise


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

Skinny legging and snap back (usually backwards) wearing little douchebags who look like they have just got off the plane from Malia only benching or arm curling.

Also, people who walk around the gym in socks. I appreciate some people prefer to squat/deadlift without trainer on (personally I think it's stupid) but then persist on treating the gym like their living room and walking around with just heir socks on. I sit there hoping they drop a 25kg on their toe!


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Now i'm a newbie to the gym i'll admit that but I put effort in when I go every day. What I hate and I see it all the time i'm in there, in particular one skinny f**k who I see all the time, skinny legged twat in vest who after a set sits back up and poses in the mirror and then fixes his hair back up, sits back down and checks his phone then leaves it another minute to go back to do his second and final set. If he put as much effort into actually just getting on with it rather than tyring to look good he might see some gains. ****ing pr**k.

Catch him smirking to himself while looking at me, I know i'm a fat ****er but i'm sorting it pal and i'm making more headway than you are. I swear i'm gonna bounce a plate off his head soon.

I'm aware i've just hijacked this to my own personal vendetta thread. Apologies :001_tt2:


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

we have some big Russian dude stacked who throws weights about 6ft infront of him doesn't even slam them down forcefully throws them. blokes so big no one has ever told him to stop even though there's signs saying don't throw the weights


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Think ill leave this thread... i pace about inbetween sets and squat/deadlift in my socks lol


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Fortunatus said:


> we have some big Russian dude stacked who throws weights about 6ft infront of him doesn't even slam them down forcefully throws them. blokes so big no one has ever told him to stop even though there's signs saying don't throw the weights


I'm sure the gym owner could easily revoke his membership for failing to adhere to the rules.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Vincey said:


> I'm sure the gym owner could easily revoke his membership for failing to adhere to the rules.


probably, its a leisure center gym, so the staff are 18 year old lads on minimum wage or old ladies on the desks. you can pretty much do what you like


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Fortunatus said:


> probably, its a leisure center gym, so the staff are 18 year old lads on minimum wage or old ladies on the desks. you can pretty much do what you like


Can still have it revoked regardless. Maybe email them? Just in case someone gets hurt badly by the idiot.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Some of these have me lol'ing! Keep the rants coming.

My leisure gym is full of SnapBack wearing **** who juice up for 'Maga, Marbs' etc. idiotic.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

TF03 said:


> Skinny legging and snap back (usually backwards) wearing little douchebags who look like they have just got off the plane from Malia only benching or arm curling. Also, people who walk around the gym in socks. I appreciate some people prefer to squat/deadlift without trainer on (personally I think it's stupid) but then persist on treating the gym like their living room and walking around with just heir socks on. I sit there hoping they drop a 25kg on their toe!


This was me last week. In my defence I'd gone to the gym straight from work and forgot my trainers. There was no way I was going home for them!


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

The most annoying gym member has returned. Leaves an item of clothing on several of the benches that he isn't planning on using. maybe his under pants on one, jeans on the other, his rucksack on one more.... stands real close to to you as you train just staring, finally when he finally goes, he walks the length of the gym several times spraying deoderant on himself stinking the place out.

Anywhere else I would not be shy of saying something,but the owner is live and let live and also we struggle to get long term members as we have several new gyms opened up around town that are cheaper than us, so basically we all just have to accept it apparently.


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

> This was me last week. In my defence I'd gone to the gym straight from work and forgot my trainers. There was no way I was going home for them!


That's acceptable. That's training despite forgetting kit. Dedication. As is having a little pace up and down inbetween a set in your socks.

It's when they have finished their sets and then proceed to arm curl, bench press etc all still in their socks. The gym smells enough of sweat. We don't want your cheesy feet adding to it!

Also, whilst I'm on one. Mobile phones in gyms. I use mine for music. It goes in my arm strap and doesn't come out until I'm done. So I'm stood there waiting for a bench or rack whilst some knobhead sits there texting or bookfacing in between sets! Argh!


----------



## DB86 (Apr 22, 2015)

People who cant put the plates or dumbbells back in the correct order! :cursing:

oh and the thieving c**t who nicked my half full shaker bottle last week!


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Shadow boxers and guys that sprint on the spot up and down the gym, just no need

Oh and this one young kid who a couple of weeks ago told me I couldn't use a set of the 10kg dumbells as he was using both sets, how the feck is that even possible ? Really pissed me off !


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

T100 said:


> Shadow boxers and guys that sprint on the spot up and down the gym, just no need Oh and this one young kid who a couple of weeks ago told me I couldn't use a set of the 10kg dumbells as he was using both sets, how the feck is that even possible ? Really pissed me off !


First come first serve bro :tongue: but that is ****ing ridiculous


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

People who leave their drink bottle or towel on something they're not using, rustles me hard.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

> First come first serve bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just stood there for a while till it sank in as I was trying to figure out how he could use both sets haha, then just walked away before I said something, never known it before


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

T100 said:


> I just stood there for a while till it sank in as I was trying to figure out how he could use both sets haha, then just walked away before I said something, never known it before


Silly twat. I'd kill someone for taking a couple of plates I was using though. Just bad manners.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

> Silly twat. I'd kill someone for taking a couple of plates I was using though. Just bad manners.


Make you right mate


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> People who leave their drink bottle or towel on something they're not using, rustles me hard.


Leave your towel or shaker/drink bottle next to what you are using out of the way of others ffs.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

****ing annoys me when they switch the music off 15 minutes before the gym shuts and tell you to make it your last set 5 minutes later. Also annoys me that the clock is set 5 minutes fast... presumably to get you to leave earlier.

My new gym is too big to worry about weights in the correct order (just not worth it), but it did annoy me at my last smaller gym.

Smelly people annoy me.

People who look annoying annoy me.

People who don't like phones in the gym annoy me... if I wanna log my reps or heaven forbid message someone between a set then I will, doesn't mean I'm taking a longer break.

People who strut around annoy me. Clocked a guy the other day and thought to myself he had a really good physique, but then a few min later saw him walking round like Chris Eubank between sets... immediately went on the cvnt list.

People who jump in and try to spot you mid set annoys me... help you on a rep when you don't need it then tell you "come on, one more"... well if you hadn't fvcking helped me when I didn't need it I wouldn't need to do one more.

Other than that I'm pretty easy going lol


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Vincey said:


> Leave your towel or shaker/drink bottle next to what you are using out of the way of others ffs.


Exactly, this happens all the time.

An example - I'll be doing flat bench, waiting to use incline bench, and there will be a bottle and a towel on said incline bench - but no one using it.

After a few minutes, I approach the incline bench and wait around to see if anyone turns up, as I can't be assed asking everyone around me 'is this your bottle or towel?'. Eventually no one turns up even though I'm clearly standing beside the bench, I place the bottle and towel on the floor, and suddenly out of nowhere someone shows up and picks up their towel and bottle lol, every ****in time. This has happened like 10 times.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

T100 said:


> Make you right mate


You can't earmark every single piece of equipment............ unless you are Eddie Hall then feel free to take any weights from me, I value my life :thumb:


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Exactly, this happens all the time.
> 
> An example - I'll be doing flat bench, waiting to use incline bench, and there will be a bottle and a towel on said incline bench - but no one using it.
> 
> After a few minutes, I approach the incline bench and wait around to see if anyone turns up, as I can't be assed asking everyone around me 'is this your bottle or towel?'. Eventually no one turns up even though I'm clearly standing beside the bench, I place the bottle and towel on the floor, and suddenly out of nowhere someone shows up and picks up their towel and bottle lol, every ****in time. This has happened like 10 times.


Yeah I usually just move it right away if someone isn't using it once I want to after a minute or two. No point hanging about cooling off, I wanna stay warm between my sets mother****er *CT Fletcher voice*


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Don't mind weights going down a little loud but to throw them down.........that really pisses me off!!!
> 
> What No swear filter???
> 
> :devil2: :devil2:


Noticed swear words are still filtered, but if you type them as a plural or similar they don't get censored. So, for example, c**t will get censored, whereas ****s is fair game - see what happened there


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Bunch of twats

It works

****s


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

TF03 said:


> Mobile phones in gyms. I use mine for music. It goes in my arm strap and doesn't come out until I'm done. So I'm stood there waiting for a bench or rack whilst some knobhead sits there texting or bookfacing in between sets! Argh!


I use Fitnotes app so I'm always tapping on my phone. It could look like I'm facebooking, but I'm not (usually). And if I'm doing it between sets it's rest time anyway, so I wouldn't be leaving the bench or rack


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Noticed swear words are still filtered, but if you type them as a plural or similar they don't get censored. So, for example, c**t will get censored, whereas ****s is fair game - see what happened there


Well played sir!!



Gary29 said:


> Bunch of twats
> 
> It works
> 
> ****s


Plural fest tonight


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

No problem with people using their phones,but talking on it,for ages,while sitting on the leg extension or bench,pisses me off.

some guy was on FaceTime to his wife arguing about f**k knows what,in the squat rack.(beats curling in the squat rack,I suppose)

f**k off outside if you want to argue with your wife.

smelly people.

people who try to talk to you when you are gearing yourself up for a big lift.

people talking to you,full stop.

people who sing shitly and loudly,to whatever pish they are listening to with their headphones on.

people on the treadmill who blow snot into their hand and then rub it on the side of the machine.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Bunch of twats
> 
> It works
> 
> ****s


It ****ing works and there's ****ing nothing any ****ing mother****ers can ****ing do about it, have that arseholes


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Well played sir!!
> 
> Plural fest tonight


At least now we can say "coarse" or "sparse" without half the word turning to stars now :thumb Sort of a shame in a way because it looked hilarious sometimes.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

People who do their exercise to close to where you're exercising and get in your way when there is free space somewhere else for them to do their exercise and it won't be in anyone's way.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> People who do their exercise to close to where you're exercising and get in your way when there is free space somewhere else for them to do their exercise and it won't be in anyone's way.


I had this today. 
I was squatting and some snapback warrior (about 2 feet away behind me) was swinging like hell trying to curl dumbells.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

> It ****ing works and there's ****ing nothing any ****ing mother****ers can ****ing do about it, have that arseholes


Your a platinum member, you should know better, so stop being such a ****ing ****ish mogo!


----------



## UnclePhil (Sep 24, 2013)

People in general annoy me. Hence why I go to the gym in the last hour and half before closing when it's dead! :thumb


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

> People in general annoy me. Hence why I go to the gym in the last hour and half before closing when it's dead!


I know where your coming from. Some people need shaking and told to wake the f**k up


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I try my very best to avoid eye contact with anyone

I have been at the same gym for two years now and I speak to about 4 people, I am on nodding terms with a few more but thats it.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Fat powerlifting cu**s that feel the need to scream like a bear being shot on every rep whilst deadlifting, then slam the weight down and walk around the gym giving everyone a smirk as if to say "Hah, I'm bigger than you mate" - your frame is bigger because you're about 50% bodyfat, you ain't fooling anyone with those 18" arms that are softer than my shyte after a Vindaloo...


x2 - we have one of these who is irish in my gym and my god fcuks me off. Smashes weights down after a few partials and literally does a lap round the gym looking at everyone before he doing it all over again.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Your a platinum member, you should know better, so stop being such a fu**ing ****ish mogo!


Get ****ed ya ****flap!

...

Sorry mate, I got carried away on the waves of freedom there... truce :beer:


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

skinny guys with they stupid fu**ing vests that just about cover their nipples! snapbacks..polo shirts buttoned all the way up..people dressed like they are going on a night out. guys who train in groups of 3 n 4 who just stand there chatting most of the time rather than actually working out. people who try and talk to me. people who ask for advice then do the exact opposite from what you told them. just people in general


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> Your a platinum member, you should know better, so stop being such a fu**ing ****ish mogo!


what happened to the c**t swear fu**ing filter?

edit- not much lol


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Maybe its because I'm female here but...

People who try to take my weights AS I AM USING THEM!!! Seriously, finished a set on the squat rack the other week, I am a bit of a pacer so took a few steps back...some dude comes over and attempts to take my plate off of the bar. Why??? I'm using it quite clearly still within the confines of said squat rack, does it look like I am finished? Same goes for dumbbells, there are two of each why do you need mine by my feet???

Same goes for people who ask how many sets you have left then linger behind you until you have finished...go do something else whilst I bust my last 2 sets out!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Maybe its because I'm female here but...
> 
> People who try to take my weights AS I AM USING THEM!!! Seriously, finished a set on the squat rack the other week, I am a bit of a pacer so took a few steps back...some dude comes over and attempts to take my plate off of the bar. Why??? I'm using it quite clearly still within the confines of said squat rack, does it look like I am finished? Same goes for dumbbells, there are two of each why do you need mine by my feet???
> 
> Same goes for people who ask how many sets you have left then linger behind you until you have finished...go do something else whilst I bust my last 2 sets out!


Sorry about that I was just making sure you activate dem glutes on your squats


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> Sorry about that I was just making sure you activate dem glutes on your squats


Muscle-mind connection = always activated


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

i don't usually entertain these threads as we have them so often, but fukc it i need to let some steam off.

these little ****s who jump on a 8 week course on anavar, hit a set of dumbbell curls then lift up there gym shark vest in the mirror flex there abs and do quarter turns like they compete ... also with the slight gaze in the mirror and over there shoulder to see if anyones looking


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Wankers with bad attitudes.

People are here to lift weights or whatever, they probably don't want to fight you.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Muscle-mind connection = always activated


Are we talking you or me here lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Sickening crew were in my gym. Feel bad uploading this but they were annoying as fuark lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> Maybe its because I'm female here but...
> 
> People who try to take my weights AS I AM USING THEM!!! Seriously, finished a set on the squat rack the other week, I am a bit of a pacer so took a few steps back...some dude comes over and attempts to take my plate off of the bar. Why??? I'm using it quite clearly still within the confines of said squat rack, does it look like I am finished? Same goes for dumbbells, there are two of each why do you need mine by my feet???
> 
> Same goes for people who ask how many sets you have left then linger behind you until you have finished...go do something else whilst I bust my last 2 sets out!


how many sets have you got left?

that right there is probably the single mot annoying thing ever at the gym.

im done when im done.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

sen said:


> how many sets have you got left?
> 
> that right there is probably the single mot annoying thing ever at the gym.
> 
> im done when im done.


I have no issue with being asked. My gym only has one squat rack and one smith so if someone wants it after me I will happily grab them once I'm done. I know how annoying it is to wait them miss it. BUT do not stand behind me whilst I finish!! Utilise your time efficiently...



BrahmaBull said:


> Are we talking you or me here lol


Well...Seems like you tbh :whistling:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Sickening crew were in my gym. Feel bad uploading this but they were annoying as fuark lol


dafuq is that thing on the right with the red hair??


----------



## UnclePhil (Sep 24, 2013)

sen said:


> dafuq is that thing on the right with the red hair??


Rick Astley?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

banzi said:


> I try my very best to avoid eye contact with anyone
> 
> I have been at the same gym for two years now and I speak to about 4 people, I am on nodding terms with a few more but thats it.


Same here.. I've spoken to 2 people so far and thats 2 too many!

I have a new peeve too.. Really fat people who turn up to the gym, walk around the indoor track for a bit and then fook off home!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> dafuq is that thing on the right with the red hair??


Tried to kill it with fire but didn't work


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Tried to kill it with fire but didn't work


HA!!!! Literally burst out laughing in the gym.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

I really do not care for what people wear...I wear my own snapback and stringer occasionally...why not!

The only thing that pisses me off is when people are aggressive for no reason or just ****s It's when they give you a dirty look or be blatant rude if I ask you to let me know when you're done with the 1 squat rack in my gym that I get vexed. It's at this point I would love to slap them, hard.

I hold grudges though...next time they ask me they are getting told to fvck off.

But there's a group of about 20 of us at my gym who all get along really well and all go out for bowling/a meal once every few months, so it's mostly pleasant.


----------



## jake90 (Dec 13, 2014)

> Fat powerlifting cu**s that feel the need to scream like a bear being shot on every rep whilst deadlifting, then slam the weight down and walk around the gym giving everyone a smirk as if to say "Hah, I'm bigger than you mate" - your frame is bigger because you're about 50% bodyfat, you ain't fooling anyone with those 18" arms that are softer than my shyte after a Vindaloo...


Maybe fat power lifter cu**s that bench more than most "bodybuilders" squat drop those deadlifts from the top because the eccentric part of the lift isn't necessary and is where most injuries happen


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

jake90 said:


> Maybe fat power lifter cu**s that bench more than most "bodybuilders" squat drop those deadlifts from the top because the eccentric part of the lift isn't necessary and is where most injuries happen


So that somehow warrants them slamming the weight down at the end of the set to garner attention? Worst thing is he had about 200 kilos on the bar, enough to make a huge noise but not very impressive.


----------



## jake90 (Dec 13, 2014)

> So that somehow warrants them slamming the weight down at the end of the set to garner attention? Worst thing is he had about 200 kilos on the bar, enough to make a huge noise but not very impressive.


Maybe hes proud of himself like when bodybuilders stare at them selfs in the mirror i find that annoying because they get in the way of the dumbbell rack


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

seen someone in the gym today with a 5% hat on. pissed me off.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

> how many sets have you got left?
> 
> that right there is probably the single mot annoying thing ever at the gym.
> 
> im done when im done.


Ive done this in the past, did it this week actually. Wanted to get on the hack squat but some kid was on there, I did leg extentions and came back, still on there.......... went and did leg curls still on there.......... asked him how many sets he had left, 1 more he said so i put my gear next to the machine to "reserve" and went to the water fountain. Job done


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Maybe hes proud of himself like when bodybuilders stare at them selfs in the mirror i find that annoying because they get in the way of the dumbbell rack


Tbh him slamming the weight was the least annoying thing he did anyway, it's the fu**ing shrieking like he was being stabbed on every rep and then walking around the gym looking at everyone with a look that says "You're jealous of me size, ain't you?" when he just looks like any other fat ****er you see in the high street.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Ive done this in the past, did it this week actually. Wanted to get on the hack squat but some kid was on there, I did leg extentions and came back, still on there.......... went and did leg curls still on there.......... asked him how many sets he had left, 1 more he said so i put my gear next to the machine to "reserve" and went to the water fountain. Job done


Couple of lads at my gym last night sharing the leg press and calf extension machines, basically one on each machine doing a half-arsed set and then swapping, think they did about 8 sets and I was like FFS... "Here lads, how many sets you got left?" "Just until we hit failure" was the response. Right, where does that leave me??? I waited until one guy had done his set on the calf raise, which I was waiting to use, then got off and went to cheer his mate on, at which time I took it upon myself to work in :thumb


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

> Couple of lads at my gym last night sharing the leg press and calf extension machines, basically one on each machine doing a half-arsed set and then swapping, think they did about 8 sets and I was like FFS... "Here lads, how many sets you got left?" "Just until we hit failure" was the response. Right, where does that leave me??? I waited until one guy had done his set on the calf raise, which I was waiting to use, then got off and went to cheer his mate on, at which time I took it upon myself to work in :thumb


Ive seen people hovering in the past..... "sorry mate im doing GVT and have another 6 sets left, your welcome to work in if you like" - Politeless costs f**k all


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

One I had last night as well - four lads on the leg extension machine next to me... one would sit down, and get about 3 reps in before his mates would start shouting "Come on fam, one more rep! One more!! ONE MORE!!!" until he got to about 12 reps. Funny thing is, he clearly had a few more reps left in the tank but they didn't then think to demand one more rep, they just let him get up.

I don't normally have much to post in these types of threads as I tend to be to focused on what I'm doing to notice others, but when people are doing such stupid things at such a high volume right next to you it's impossible not to notice.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Ive seen people hovering in the past..... "sorry mate im doing GVT and have another 6 sets left, your welcome to work in if you like" - Politeless costs f**k all


Exactly mate, I've done the same thing in the past when I've done volume training, not only to be polite but also because I hate the feeling that someone's expecting me to finish any minute when actually I'm gonna be another 10 minutes or so. I was literally sitting on the matt within 6 feet of both machines, just sitting there watching them swapping back and forth, sipping my water looking bored, they looked over a few times and even noticed me get up to get on the calf machine once when I thought the guy had finished and got off the machine but the other guy quickly hopped on to it... at least they could have given me a heads up so I thought sod 'em, I'll grab the first chance I get. Bit of communication goes a long way.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> seen someone in the gym today with a 5% hat on. pissed me off.


Someone needs to start making 1.7% fat semi-skimmed milk hats to take the piss.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Error


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Adz said:


> View attachment 112521
> Curling in the squat rack. With no friggin weight on the bar.


I do the same thing, in the last biceps workout, reverse biceps curls. They are great. I have been tolerating lots of people and things in both gym and my life. I pay for my membership so as long my training suits my needs I use empty bar at squat rack regardless how annoying this may be to others. It only takes me 3-5 mins and if someone challenges me I challenge them too....


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

On the serious note. Why do "senior" gym members walk around and stand in the changing room stark naked facing others present whilst towelling off,with their mushroom cox and bollox hanging down their knees.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

nitrogen said:


> On the serious note. Why do "senior" gym members walk around and stand in the changing room stark naked facing others present whilst towelling off,with their mushroom cox and bollox hanging down their knees.


Don't know, but I see this too!

Only people with micro cocks do it - why???


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

nitrogen said:


> On the serious note. Why do "senior" gym members walk around and stand in the changing room stark naked facing others present whilst towelling off,with their mushroom cox and bollox hanging down their knees.


You train with Rich Piano? :001_tt2:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> You train with Rich Piano?


Lol'd


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Smelly people who stink like onions at 6am like really!!! Only one type of sweat smells like onion and that's OLD SWEAT GET A BATH YOU DIRTY cu**s!!! Failing that go die of aids !!


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

skipper1987 said:


> Smelly people who stink like onions at 6am like really!!! Only one type of sweat smells like onion and that's OLD SWEAT GET A BATH YOU DIRTY cu**s!!! Failing that go die of aids !!


I've seen and smelt these people. Guaranteed they walk out of the gym without showering too, every time.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

> On the serious note. Why do "senior" gym members walk around and stand in the changing room stark naked facing others present whilst towelling off,with their mushroom cox and bollox hanging down their knees.





> Don't know, but I see this too!
> 
> Only people with micro cocks do it - why???


So, if they had big todgers for you to look at... it would be ok?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Vincey said:


> You train with Rich Piano? :001_tt2:


I didn't quite get it at first. So lGoogled it. Did you mean Rich Piana? Am I missing anything? Still not getting it.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

andyboro said:


> So, if they had big todgers for you to look at... it would be ok?


I never said I was looking. As soon as I step in the changing room there they are facing tge middle of room so everyone can see the geriatric pr**k.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

> I never said I was looking. As soon as I step in the changing room there they are facing tge middle of room so everyone can see the geriatric pr**k.


Lol i know what you mean really... usually 'flossing' with a towel


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

andyboro said:


> Lol i know what you mean really... usually 'flossing' with a towel


Ha ha You couldn't word it better. With one leg on the bench.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

nitrogen said:


> I didn't quite get it at first. So lGoogled it. Did you mean Rich Piana? Am I missing anything? Still not getting it.


a joke you've missed out on it seems. Don't worry


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

andyboro said:


> So, if they had big todgers for you to look at... it would be ok?


  I just think if it was me, I'd hide my tiny cock away and only proudly show off my big todger.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

People.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nattys


----------



## Tom88 (Jul 11, 2015)

People who stare, people who do more talking than lifting, people in vests that shouldn't be in vests, people in groups of more than two, people who aren't girls in tiny shorts.

Almost everyone really.

Oh and s**t music when I forget my earphones. If it's not rock or techy-trance, turn it down, right down.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I generally pay little attention to the other gym-ites, unless I'm after what ever peice of equipment they're using,

However there is one lad that trains there that has to have a few minutes on his vape/e-cig thing between sets, more bewildering than a peeve to be fair.

We also have team kebab, a bunch of overweight peacocks that strut around like they're bloated with pure awesomeness rather than water weight.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

My gym plays The Riddle by Nik Kershaw almost every day.

I haven't heard this since the 80s and never hear it anywhere else.

It annoys me more than it should.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Dunno if this one has been mentioned yet ,but it really really has ****ed me off. Someone came down the gym with a stinking cold/stomach virus, ,and was in such a state, he was spending half the time in the toilet, yes a bug like this in the height of summer... and he spent the other half the time, being irritable with people,slamming weights around and swearing and in my opinion due to being on cycle ,he was really pissed off that he got sick feeling it had ****ed up his time and was deliberately trying to train as close to others as possible I think he believed he had picked it up from the gym and wanted to give it to others. That might seem a bit of a reach, but while he is an okay guy out of the gym I go drinking with him, he can be a real pr**k about his training and anything that interrupts it.

It wasn't just my paranoia talking,when he went to the toilet for the millionth time {okay that bit is an exaggeration}, someone actually had a moan and said if he is so ill why is he training down here and probably giving it to all of us. He was also farting like a goodun, saying it was all the vitamin c he had taken, didn't seem to have done him much good though,as he could hardly train. The place smelt like a sewer.

So now I have this shitty bug, throat feels like I have swallowed razor blades, feel hot, sneezing, and feel sick,and I could cheerfully cut his head off. But guess what Iam not going to the gym before work this afternoon,because frankly it's pointless when you feel like that and also there are several guys I like down there who aren't in the best of health ,one is a cancer survivor and I don't fancy giving this to them.

I have experienced this before, people coming down and okay a bit of a sore throat or a sneeze is one thing,but being fully ill like that ,I just see it as not just stupid, as one time I trained with flu and totally ****ed myself up after for weeks, I learnt my lesson from that and never did it again, but it's also fu**ing selfish.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

nitrogen said:


> I do the same thing, in the last biceps workout, reverse biceps curls. They are great. I have been tolerating lots of people and things in both gym and my life. I pay for my membership so as long my training suits my needs I use empty bar at squat rack regardless how annoying this may be to others. It only takes me 3-5 mins and if someone challenges me I challenge them too....


You can curl elsewhere, you can only squat in the power rack, selfish mug do one!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

The cleaning guy at my gym is now terrified of me. Muppet always runs round mopping the floors acting like nobody's there. On wednesday I was on the leg press, mentally preparing for my workset and all that. Then just as I start the set he comes over, starts mopping under the machine, and fu**ing breathing all over me with his dogshit breath!! Completely lost my focus, and my temper, jumped out of the seat mid-rep and the whole stack dropped rather loudly, which made everyone look but I didn't give a toss at that moment. Just lost my rag and asked (very loudly) why the fu**ing hell he has to go cleaning round the machines where people need a bit of room to move about. He apologised and ran off with his mop, I felt bad afterwards but I had a couple of people come up to me at different occasions and agreeing that he needed to be told. Remember when I was on the leg extension once and he started mopping in front of me, then looked at me like I was rude for kicking him with both feet whilst he walked round to the other side of the machine :lol: :lol: He won't come near me now.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> You can curl elsewhere, you can only squat in the power rack, selfish mug do one!


Power rack suits me the best so I'm just fine there Mr ANGRY.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Haha love the posts this thread is having. Keep it up!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> The cleaning guy at my gym is now terrified of me. Muppet always runs round mopping the floors acting like nobody's there. On wednesday I was on the leg press, mentally preparing for my workset and all that. Then just as I start the set he comes over, starts mopping under the machine, and fu**ing breathing all over me with his dogshit breath!! Completely lost my focus, and my temper, jumped out of the seat mid-rep and the whole stack dropped rather loudly, which made everyone look but I didn't give a toss at that moment. Just lost my rag and asked (very loudly) why the fu**ing hell he has to go cleaning round the machines where people need a bit of room to move about. He apologised and ran off with his mop, I felt bad afterwards but I had a couple of people come up to me at different occasions and agreeing that he needed to be told. Remember when I was on the leg extension once and he started mopping in front of me, then looked at me like I was rude for kicking him with both feet whilst he walked round to the other side of the machine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roid rage


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

nitrogen said:


> Power rack suits me the best so I'm just fine there Mr ANGRY.


You're gonna meet the wrong person one day who's gonna put you in your place for being a phaggot.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> The cleaning guy at my gym is now terrified of me. Muppet always runs round mopping the floors acting like nobody's there. On wednesday I was on the leg press, mentally preparing for my workset and all that. Then just as I start the set he comes over, starts mopping under the machine, and fu**ing breathing all over me with his dogshit breath!! Completely lost my focus, and my temper, jumped out of the seat mid-rep and the whole stack dropped rather loudly, which made everyone look but I didn't give a toss at that moment. Just lost my rag and asked (very loudly) why the fu**ing hell he has to go cleaning round the machines where people need a bit of room to move about. He apologised and ran off with his mop, I felt bad afterwards but I had a couple of people come up to me at different occasions and agreeing that he needed to be told. Remember when I was on the leg extension once and he started mopping in front of me, then looked at me like I was rude for kicking him with both feet whilst he walked round to the other side of the machine :lol: :lol: He won't come near me now..
> 
> Mopping is bad but hoovering is worse. There was a cleaner who would drag the little henry by his nose into the gym area and hoover around you whilst you train. The noise and the dust smell were diabolical.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> You're gonna meet the wrong person one day who's gonna put you in your place for being a phaggot.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Mopping is bad but hoovering is worse. There was a cleaner who would drag the little henry by his nose into the gym area and hoover around you whilst you train. The noise and the dust smell were diabolical.


If I were there, Henry's long nose would be taking a little trip up Mr Cleaner's arsehole and feeding on some spleen.


----------



## onree (Feb 18, 2015)

> dafuq is that thing on the right with the red hair??


He will fight you for a fiver and kill you for a tenner!


----------



## onree (Feb 18, 2015)

Noodle armed boys who are forever flexing and looking at their abs get on my nerves.

Also the predictable workout crew. The peeps who do the same workout day in day out at the same intensity. Even after a little advice they still do the same.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

onree said:


> Also the predictable workout crew. The peeps who do the same workout day in day out at the same intensity. Even after a little advice they still do the same.


who the hell knows what someone else's workout is? Lol.

Some of uou guys are looking way too hard at others.


----------



## onree (Feb 18, 2015)

.


----------



## onree (Feb 18, 2015)

> who the hell knows what someone else's workout is? Lol.
> 
> Some of uou guys are looking way too hard at others.


When you train outside of the UK in another country and you see the same people day in day out you kind of get to know.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

benji666 said:


> Dunno if this one has been mentioned yet ,but it really really has ****ed me off. Someone came down the gym with a stinking cold/stomach virus, ,and was in such a state, he was spending half the time in the toilet, yes a bug like this in the height of summer... and he spent the other half the time, being irritable with people,slamming weights around and swearing and in my opinion due to being on cycle ,he was really pissed off that he got sick feeling it had ****ed up his time and was deliberately trying to train as close to others as possible I think he believed he had picked it up from the gym and wanted to give it to others. That might seem a bit of a reach, but while he is an okay guy out of the gym I go drinking with him, he can be a real pr**k about his training and anything that interrupts it.
> 
> It wasn't just my paranoia talking,when he went to the toilet for the millionth time {okay that bit is an exaggeration}, someone actually had a moan and said if he is so ill why is he training down here and probably giving it to all of us. He was also farting like a goodun, saying it was all the vitamin c he had taken, didn't seem to have done him much good though,as he could hardly train. The place smelt like a sewer.
> 
> ...


I've now come down with this shitty summer flu/cold whatever it is. Nose, throat and chest is sore as hell. No training for me. *sulks*


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

the guy that whistle's to the music.... Who is that guy.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

I trained in the morning. There was this middle aged guy engaging a bench with three pairs of dumbbells. He also used an Olympic bar, a resistance machine and another bench to do push ups with feet on bench. Two benches! There is a difference between giant sets and being clueless.


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

Just dickheads in general that fvck about with equipment trying to copy the latest lifting fad from some crappy men's health mag.

Oh and yes the cleaner in my gym is a filthy dirty little cu*t, takes a massive dump and stinks the place out when he starts before he pretends to mop / hover.


----------



## Mhoon (May 29, 2014)

Folk that walk ridiculously close to you when you're in the middle of a set. That really grinds my gears more than anything. Rude c**ts.


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

There's a lad and a lass goes to my gym and they like to superset everything, fair enough. They SS dumbbell bench with rows and latt pulldown so like to leave a little bit of there gym attire on each seat to show it's taken. They also don't both use the one bench, they take two benches, on a monday, at peak 6pm. safe to say when I sat down on one of 'their' benches they ran over to say it's being used. politely told them to fvck off and stop being greedy little cvnts


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

there's an oddball in my gym that practices his golf swing..... also a dude that spends far too long stretching and breathing while taking up the whole of the dumbbell rack mirror. Pr1ck


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Thre was a guy in the old gym who was practicing hus fencing and martial art moves. It used to be hilarious to watc.

Today a chap was counting his own reps aloud.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> Nattys


Little juicers who get in my way :2guns:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Little juicers who get in my way


Fat nattys


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> Fat nattys


Ditto.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Ditto.....


You been watching Ghost?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

No my love...


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

The kebab boy with goatee looking like pubes stank the place out with his BO.


----------



## Arliquin (Sep 7, 2014)

****s who moan about their missus over a hands free headset while benching right next to you with zero intensity, spreading estrogen like the plague. Wtf why even bother lifting, no wonder you have no gains.

Also fat ****s squatting who are quarter repping 4 plates then strutting round like they own the place. Wtf I'm 30kg lighter and can do the same without looking like a heliophobic hippopotamus.


----------



## stens1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Chrisallan said:


> people on the treadmill who blow snot into their hand and then rub it on the side of the machine.


wtf never seen that in my life


----------



## stens1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Smelly tramps (the ones who blatantly haven't showered for a while)

Throwing of plates loudly to try to get everyone to turn around

People who don't train legs

The bullshite that come out of peoples mouths

Twats who bowl round the gym thinking they own it because they know a few people there.

People who just walk on a treadmill on their phones


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Just to re-ignite the thread.

some guy doing not even 1/4 pushes on the smith machine screaming his head off.

*facepalm*


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Utter thunderkhunts that do f*cking arm exercises at the dumbbell rack and block your view to the mirror when doing something that clearly requires checking form. F*ckers.


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

1. Physique competitors continually checking their, usually small muscles, in the mirror.

2. Physique competitors who wear fake tan all year round.

3. Physique competitors.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Ppl who can't perform side lateral raises. Raising their hand way above there head with the arm at a 90degree angle it's sort of a rotator cuff movement lol. :cursing: It pisses me right off. Bizarrely!!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

ladylean said:


> there's an oddball in my gym that practices his golf swing..... also a dude that spends far too long stretching and breathing while taking up the whole of the dumbbell rack mirror. Pr1ck


theres a bloke at my gym who is clearly crackers I was shoulder pressing on a bench the other day and he went rolling past me on the floor sort of like a summer salt style! And I can't even explain the other stuff he does. I nearly dropped the fcukin dumbbell on my head laughing


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

People who leave their stuff all over the gym,we this isn't a pet peeve only encountered this once and hopefully never again . My gym is small and just two people manage to scatter all their gear all over the gym.On benches, stands, dangling over barbells on stands. Iam talking water bottles filled with fizzy pop {opened and in a great position for someone to brush past and knock it on the floor},weight belts, tshirts, smart phones, loose change, car keys.Even my ratty gym has a changing room. I actually thought it must some kind of pisstake. the other day possibly due to a spot of roid rage I just threw their stuff off the benches I wanted to use and dumped it on the floor, as I trained. They never said anything,but I noticed one of them rush to the other length of the gym and gather up his car keys , smart phone,money , etc etc shortly after I did this.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> View attachment 112521
> Curling in the squat rack. With no friggin weight on the bar.
> 
> They even need sspotters. That's well hardcore


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Another update.

Snapback people - generally the ones who flex after every set.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

People who pose in mirrors.

Two kebab shop guys in the gym earlier, weighing about 13 stone between them. In the corner of my eye I saw one of them stood up holding a dumbell by his side, and the other was taking photos of him in the mirror. I just sat there in disbelief.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> People who pose in mirrors.
> 
> Two kebab shop guys in the gym earlier, weighing about 13 stone between them. In the corner of my eye I saw one of them stood up holding a dumbell by his side, and the other was taking photos of him in the mirror. I just sat there in disbelief.


Wow.


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

- ppl not wiping stuff down after they've sweated on everything

- guys grunting just to get attention

- girls really over do the body spray/perfume in the changing rooms so u can barely breathe

- ppl not putting weights back

- ppl who just drop weights after set

- over bearing PTs


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

My missus.

Gets perfumed up before training. Stinks out the whole gym.


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

People squatting in the curl rack, with much weight on the bar.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

The mirrors being blocked when I'm trying to admire my non existent guns.


----------



## gkf9 (Jul 31, 2015)

That one person who likes to be heard giving advice to his training partner from the other end of the gym.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> like what?


Like admiring one's guns.


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

The guy tonight using a bench to rest his drink while he did bb curls. Tosser


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

bumping this,

powerscreaming idiots.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Other people that do what i do

Other people that do what i dont


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

People who are using the fuvking power bar for T-Bar rows when I need it for squats.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

BTS93 said:


> bumping this,
> 
> powerscreaming idiots.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Druggies


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

1. Taking up space, sitting on a bench or piece of equipment while talking on the phone, texting and checking messages.

2. Leaving your towel on a bench or piece of equipment to "reserve" it while they work out on something else.

3. Swamp ass puddles on the bench.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Two cahnts the other week curling in the squat rack, a common want offence however these twats went a step further by leaving the plates on the bar before heading off presumably to poke each other in the bum.

also some fat bloke was in showing his wee pal the ropes making out like he was a pro I think he worked up to a 100kg deadlift with s**t form.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Two cahnts the other week curling in the squat rack, a common want offence however these twats went a step further by leaving the plates on the bar before heading off presumably to poke each other in the bum.
> 
> also some fat bloke was in showing his wee pal the ropes making out like he was a pro I think he worked up to a 100kg deadlift with s**t form.


 I curl in the rack, my gym has 5 though......


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> I curl in the rack, my gym has 5 though......


 I do, if anyone asks me to move because Im curling I just tell them to pretend Im squatting.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I curl in the rack, my gym has 5 though......


 To be fair I get annoyed with people doing anything in the rack if I want to use.

But there really is no reason to be curling in the squat rack unless you're an old man who can't pick weights up off the floor.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> I do, if anyone asks me to move because Im curling I just tell them to pretend Im squatting.


 See above ^


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

People using the only smith machine with no weight on it. The damn thing is counterbalanced!


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

f*&ktards who skip and shadow box and then go ? do it out your back garden you rocky c*&t.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> I do, if anyone asks me to move because Im curling I just tell them to pretend Im squatting.


 Squat down and curl, that way they can't say sh!t.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Everything's really fkin heavy


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> To be fair I get annoyed with people doing anything in the rack if I want to use.
> 
> But there really is no reason to be curling in the squat rack unless you're an old man who can't pick weights up off the floor.


 I use it so I can set a fat bar in the pins for heavy curls. I find I get more out of the exercise.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

RUDESTEW said:


> f*&ktards who skip and shadow box and then go ? do it out your back garden you rocky c*&t.


 Guy shadow boxes in my man haha looks like an absolute retard. There's another guy who does it with DBs :lol:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

RUDESTEW said:


> f*&ktards who skip and shadow box and then go ? do it out your back garden you rocky c*&t.





Sphinkter said:


> Guy shadow boxes in my man haha looks like an absolute retard. There's another guy who does it with DBs :lol:


 I see a guy doing this at my place on the regular, but he doesn't do it in the free weights area, or one of the studio bits...

Does it right in front of all the CV equipment. His mate wears one of those high altitude masks, pair of absolute weapons.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Worse thing for me in the gym are the pts I can't stand them they all skinny f**ks who walk around like they are carrying a couple of rolls of carpets


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

There was a couple in the gym today working out together constantly taking selfies and recording each others workouts.

I find this bizarre, probably quite common with younger people though I'd assume, the narcissistic little pricks.


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

People who throw down the weights, there was a guy in the gym tonight throwing his 16kg dumbbell shoulder press after finishing a set he was easily repping it out. Like is it that hard to just put your weights down normally?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

When people spit on the floor, I've seen it happen twice!


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

Conscript said:


> When people spit on the floor, I've seen it happen twice!


 What! That deserves a slap


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

CandleLitDesert said:


> What! That deserves a slap


 I confronted them both, and they looked and spoke to me like I'd been a cvnt for noticing, and I didn't want to make a big scene as I didn't want to be seen as xenophobic..seriously, so I just shook my head and left it.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

When morons stand in front of you before you're going to start a set or midway through your set so you can't see your form in mirror


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Smitch said:


> There was a couple in the gym today working out together constantly taking selfies and recording each others workouts.
> 
> I find this bizarre, probably quite common with younger people though I'd assume, the narcissistic little pricks.


 Never actually seen anyone take a selfie whilst working out tbh lmao


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Conscript said:


> I confronted them both, and they looked and spoke to me like I'd been a cvnt for noticing, and I didn't want to make a big scene as I didn't want to be seen as xenophobic..seriously, so I just shook my head and left it.


 Xenophobic? Doesn't matter which country they are from. Spitting inside a gym is disgusting.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

People that wear them shoes with the separate toes......makes my skin crawl


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> People that wear them shoes with the separate toes......makes my skin crawl


 I've seen a few people wearing them lately. It goes through me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BTS93 said:


> I've seen a few people wearing them lately. It goes through me.


 It's like people eating with their mouth open or slurping their drink.....wanna punch em


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> It's like people eating with their mouth open or slurping their drink.....wanna punch em


 :lol: Not gonna lie I would like to try them on just to see what the fuss is about


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BTS93 said:


> :lol: Not gonna lie I would like to try them on just to see what the fuss is about


 You're dead to me


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Certain members' presence in the gym annoys me especially ones who treat the Gym as a social network. Piss off on Facebook!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Conscript said:


> When people spit on the floor, I've seen it happen twice!


 I used to train in a gym in Slough when my missus lived there, was a real slit and sawdust place in a unit in an industrial estate.

Here's the sign they had up:


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> People that wear them shoes with the separate toes......makes my skin crawl


 I wear them for deadlifting. Best thing you can wear for them.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> I wear them for deadlifting. Best thing you can wear for them.


 You disgust me


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You disgust me


 You disgust me not letting your foot move in the natural way mate. Get your shoes off and let your feet move.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> You disgust me not letting your foot move in the natural way mate. Get your shoes off and let your feet move.


 Just gonna cut my trainers so my big toe pokes out


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

ffs iv got to wear nothing short of a bomb suit to carry a pen around a power station ,yet some fish like webbed footed c$£t can carry 50kg db,s around with no stress /worry until i drop a 20kg plate on the flash f£$ker,s pinky. H&S THE FOOT HAS SO MANY BONES . sometimes i wear a jockstrap so i dont trap the beast in the stack .


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

Conscript said:


> I confronted them both, and they looked and spoke to me like I'd been a cvnt for noticing, and I didn't want to make a big scene as I didn't want to be seen as xenophobic..seriously, so I just shook my head and left it.


 Well good on ya for saying something.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Yesterday afternoon as I was finishing workout, a new guy came to the gym. I casually know him since its a small town, even sold him some whey indirectly. Turned out he is a crossfitter. He wears tights and some weird rubber cap during workout. Rubber cap indoors. Man in tights. But it got worse, he stared to do some weird circular workout using only bodyweight and was all over the gym, hogging the floor, blocking access to machines, weights, everything. I do not remember the last time I saw something as disturbing in the gym. The only positive side was that I was near the end of my workout and finished my delts while my sanity was still relatively intact. Whey did not taste the same after this.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Goranchero said:


> Yesterday afternoon as I was finishing workout, a new guy came to the gym. I casually know him since its a small town, even sold him some whey indirectly. Turned out he is a crossfitter. He wears tights and some weird rubber cap during workout. Rubber cap indoors. Man in tights. But it got worse, he stared to do some weird circular workout using only bodyweight and was all over the gym, hogging the floor, blocking access to machines, weights, everything. I do not remember the last time I saw something as disturbing in the gym. The only positive side was that I was near the end of my workout and finished my delts while my sanity was still relatively intact. Whey did not taste the same after this.


 People who wanna crossfit need to pay the extra ££££ and get to crossfit.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Just had this one.. A lad wanting to start on 'vitamin S' BEFORE his diet/training is sorted. Wow.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> Just had this one.. A lad wanting to start on 'vitamin S' BEFORE his diet/training is sorted. Wow.


 Do you train in swinton?


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> Do you train in swinton?


 Few different gyms mate, but one of them is in swinton. How come?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> Few different gyms mate, but one of them is in swinton. How come?


 Cos there is one in swinton above a bar that looks a proper crap hole everytime I see it. Forgot what it is called.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> Cos there is one in swinton above a bar that looks a proper crap hole everytime I see it. Forgot what it is called.


 Nah that ain't the one I train at dude.. I'm not actually sure where you mean haha.


----------



## ChrisPatch (Apr 21, 2014)

6 people training together deciding to take up every bit of equipment they see. fu**ing winds me up!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Few different gyms mate, but one of them is in swinton. How come?


 swinton near Manchester?


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

banzi said:


> swinton near Manchester?


 Umm about 45 minutes away from Manchester


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Pervy men ..and worse men approaching me in the gym to advise me because they think I shouldn't be using the leg extension machine as a hip thrust...ok.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Umm about 45 minutes away from Manchester


 45 mins walk maybe

WTF do you drive a milk float.

Walkden/Swinton?


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

banzi said:


> 45 mins walk maybe
> 
> WTF do you drive a milk float.
> 
> Walkden/Swinton?


 So 45 minutes may have been a little generous...


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

BTS93 said:


> Nah that ain't the one I train at dude.. I'm not actually sure where you mean haha.


 it's called cafe sport, on the main road which runs through Swinton


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Half reppers. People sitting on a bench at peak hours texting. Whatever about changing songs or something but blatantly texting for 3-4 mins


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> it's called cafe sport, on the main road which runs through Swinton


 I know the bar, no idea about the gym


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> So 45 minutes may have been a little generous...
> 
> View attachment 120883


 Swinton Yorkshire as opposed to Swinton Manchester

now it makes sense.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

banzi said:


> Swinton Yorkshire as opposed to Swinton Manchester
> 
> now it makes sense.


 Its okay old man, I got your back


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Goranchero said:


> Yesterday afternoon as I was finishing workout, a new guy came to the gym. I casually know him since its a small town, even sold him some whey indirectly. Turned out he is a crossfitter. He wears tights and some weird rubber cap during workout. Rubber cap indoors. Man in tights. But it got worse, he stared to do some weird circular workout using only bodyweight and was all over the gym, hogging the floor, blocking access to machines, weights, everything. I do not remember the last time I saw something as disturbing in the gym. The only positive side was that I was near the end of my workout and finished my delts while my sanity was still relatively intact. Whey did not taste the same after this.


 Rubber cap? Like a swimming cap?

Your post raised my blood pressure.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> Rubber cap? Like a swimming cap?
> 
> Your post raised my blood pressure.


 Yes, like a swimming cap, he was only missing goggles. My head still hurts, and its been like 36 hours.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Goranchero said:


> Yes, like a swimming cap, he was only missing goggles. My head still hurts, and its been like 36 hours.


 I'd have had to walk out of the gym, couldn't train with that kind of thing going on.


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

1) people shouting as loud as they can

2) people who walk round like jonny rock-hard staring at everyone ( were all there for same reason)


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i hate it when i eat a massive takeaway late on a sunday night and then half way through training legs this morning (in a cloud of my own gas) i really needed a 5hit only to find out there is no fcuking bog roll in the toilets! fair enough it was early morning and the cleaners wouldnt of been in (24hr access gym) but ffs, some tool must of nicked all the bog roll last night! i went home.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

I HATE it when a lifter.... me... is on the platform setting up for a lift, or actually lifting..... and some cvnt walks behind me.... the whole gym could be empty and they insist on walking behind me...wtf?

Oh, also people that dont put their weights away but not as much as people on the FVCKJNG platform.... if your not lifting....get off the FVCKING platform 

As an aside... i saw this in a gym i trained at in thailand and made me


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> I HATE it when a lifter.... me... is on the platform setting up for a lift, or actually lifting..... and some cvnt walks behind me.... the whole gym could be empty and they insist on walking behind me...wtf?
> 
> Oh, also people that dont put their weights away but not as much as people on the FVCKJNG platform.... if your not lifting....get off the FVCKING platform
> 
> ...


 Even worse If your setting up for a deadlift and some fcker comes an walks right past and steps over the bar


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ausmaz said:


> I HATE it when a lifter.... me... is on the platform setting up for a lift, or actually lifting..... and some cvnt walks behind me.... the whole gym could be empty and they insist on walking behind me...wtf?
> 
> Oh, also people that dont put their weights away but not as much as people on the FVCKJNG platform.... if your not lifting....get off the FVCKING platform
> 
> ...


 We have a similar notice in our gym. Was funnier when the girls behind reception were teeny tiny things, but not so much now they're PTs and competitive bodybuilders


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

People who smell, the ones who obviously don't use deodourant and are wearing sweat pants and a thick hoody to keep em sweating even more

Phones, they have no place in the gym!!


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

being asked how many sets I have left when I clearly have big headphones on (get the picture mate)


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

BTS93 said:


> Basically making a thread for people who get annoyed at other people in the gym.
> 
> So, I've been excited at work all day to give this 'respected' gym a go. Really old school gym themed.
> 
> ...


 Not many things used to bother me at the gym to be honest I avoided a lot of the issues by training early etc but the main ones were.

* Young Lads with an inferiority complex that would dead silly weights with a super round back and slam the weights on the floor and then stare at you like you just insulted their mother.

*The dbol gyno crew that would roll in and smash chest and biceps holding more water than seaworld.

Asking if I had many sets left never bothered me as I would always offer for them to work in with me provided they helped strip weights 90% didn't take me up on the offer.

I invested £2000 in a home gym and never looked back.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Conscript said:


> I confronted them both, and they looked and spoke to me like I'd been a cvnt for noticing, and I didn't want to make a big scene as I didn't want to be seen as xenophobic..seriously, so I just shook my head and left it.


 Last year at my gym, two iraqi lads got chucked out because one of them s**t in the shower, bloke walked in for his shower saw them in there one of them was showering off the other was popping a squat. . And they were not happy about it either apparently, because the other one kicked off they both got banned. The bloke who was running the gym that night had to clean up the turd.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Pervy men ..and worse men approaching me in the gym to advise me because they think I shouldn't be using the leg extension machine as a hip thrust...ok.


 Too be fair you shouldn't and is a bit beg*

*Just kidding


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Even worse If your setting up for a deadlift and some fcker comes an walks right past and steps over the bar


 I know.... i could strangle them..... and smile while im doing it....


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

gymfreak2010 said:


> being asked how many sets I have left when I clearly have big headphones on (get the picture mate)


 do your headphones get smaller as you have less sets left to do?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sustanation said:


> Too be fair you shouldn't and is a bit beg*
> 
> *Just kidding


 A bit beg? ...no begging not my style


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

a.notherguy said:


> do your headphones get smaller as you have less sets left to do?


 I'ts good, but it's not right " say what you see" (I have a custom siren fitted to the cups to alarm fellow gym rats that i'm now done) mind you I have never seen so many big dudes run for the fire exit so fast , ooops silly me


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> A bit beg? ...no begging not my style


 You know as is being a begasaurus rex :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sustanation said:


> You know as is being a begasaurus rex :lol:


 I'm all minx not rex


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

Surprised no one mentioned this.

The alchemists who come in with a bag full of all sorts and leave clouds of protein powder, preworkout you name it all over the floor and changing area. Untidy f*ckers.

Also I've seen guys set up tripods before and record themselves doing their routine. I've recorded myself purely to look at my form but these guys look like they're setting up for a film shoot and take up a load of floor space.


----------



## Pabloslabs (Feb 19, 2015)

Yesterday as I was working out bloody hard as usual throwing 45s around and grunting, these pathetic lazy gits walked in and sat on the floor and chatted. One was fat and flabby and the other puny. Gross. And they're not the only puny, lazy guys in there. I don't know about you lot, but I mush prefer being surrounded by big sweaty, muscular guys, gets me all pumped up!


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitson said:


> Surprised no one mentioned this.
> 
> The alchemists who come in with a bag full of all sorts and leave clouds of protein powder, preworkout you name it all over the floor and changing area. Untidy f*ckers.
> 
> Also I've seen guys set up tripods before and record themselves doing their routine. I've recorded myself purely to look at my form but these guys look like they're setting up for a film shoot and take up a load of floor space.


 Vloggers maybe?


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

- guys who think they can take 2 or more pieces of equipment to superset at 5pm during rush hour, if you wanna do that s**t come when it's dead

- 3 guys in their mid 30s who come together and whatever they get on spend 30 mins or more at (usually the smith tbf)

- skinny lad who likes to put 3 plates on a oly bar in the corner in the middle of the room, do a few half arsed sets of t bar rows then leaves the bar and weights on the floor blocking everything

- older guys who look like s**t still trying to advise you what to do even though they havent made any gains in 4 years

- some guy in his 20s, about 6ft and looks athletic at best who could have the worst form on every exercise he does as he picks up weights that are completely out of his range. will put 180kg on squats and barely get a 1/4 rep in let alone anywhere near 90 or below, does 45kg db shoulder press for 4 half reps that someone has had to hold his elbows doing it for him etc etc.

- cleaner who likes to try hoover round you whilst your working out.... f**k OFF!

- common one, guys spending 5 mins on phones between sets. I dont mind you logging your weights or changing track, but dont sit on fu**ing facebook scrolling your newsfeed!


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

There's a lad I see on a weekend, strutting around doing the carrying carpets walk, 5% bottle in hand doing one set of whatever the bloke next to him is doing.. badly.. with a little more weight then strutting off again.

dunno why I care, but some weeks I want to take that giant stickered milk bottle off him and beat him with it!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

There's a guy in my gym that fancies himself far too much.

Wears a flat peak, dark sun glasses which is odd, but is constantly flexing in the mirrors. I would honestly put him down as a 6ft tall, 12.5 stone, skinny fat guy that looks like he trains arms. But honestly the way he takes his vest off (no abs) and tries to give advice to people is ridiculous.

He once tried giving me advice on lat pull downs, saying I need to lean back more. I was barely warming up on 40kg, and said as much and that I lean back when I go to heavier reps, and that I don't need his advice again. Then he proceeds to lift his vest up. Never seen such a delusional person.


----------



## SiVoy86 (Oct 18, 2015)

w**kers that sit on some equipment for ages but sit on there phone for ages in between sets and people that take 15 sets of dumbells and use one it really grinds my gears


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Synchronised ez or barbell curls

standing reprint out and someone stands next to you and starts but lifting in motion to you its one of the most off putting things

also people just standing 5 yards behind you staring and watching every motion then copying I don't know why but I get people are just looking to see how exercises are done but at least look discreet or wait till I go


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

What a c**t! I train using the seated bench. This c**t pulls his bench behind me and starts training.


----------



## MW1 (Jan 16, 2015)

The 2 guys I saw on Sunday completely kitted out in gym shark, doing 50kg half squats using a pad. Then leaving the weights on the bar (15kg x 2 isn't much but it's the principle). In fact all the people who leave weight still on the barbells, at least 50% of my gym must do it!


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

2 guys came in last night, late 20s addidas tracksuits, being very loud, grabbed dumbells from 17.5-30kg and then proceeded to do some sort of flyes cross press whilst braging about how much cocaine they had sold the night before, only pausing to make sum sort of constipated noise! asked to use the 17.5 and the geeza got arsy so took them anyway! then they moved of to cables and just left all the dumbells all over the floor!

Cvnts..... rant over


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

I use 2 busy pure gyms.

there's one guy who uses both too and when I say loud, he's ridiculous. He's known around others as Grunt Mitchell. Squats fairly heavy, nothing world-beating, but with the yelling, you'd think he was squatting a family of 4.

at one of the gyms, there's a dedicated bench press frame. Much smaller than a squat rack, the bench doesn't move. For my build, it's the perfect height & set up. Due to playing football in the week, I do chest Thursday morning before work and if I'm not there first (having to go earlier and earlier) then I can't get on it because this one lad doesn't do any prescribed number of sets. It's the only exercise he does and he just spends an hour with the same weight loaded on pressing as much as he can before failure. He takes big breaks too - I'm talking 5 mins+.

Have seen these 2 people recently, both kids - must be 17-19 and I don't knowing they're siblings or they're together, but they're both as skinny and untrained as each other. The lad's there PT'ing the girl giving her dangerously heavy weights for someone of her size and frame, watching her struggle and then jumping on and showing her how it's done, struggling himself. He loaded up the squat bar for her with 15's on either side on Sunday and whilst that's no problem for 99% of this forum, she's about 7 stone wet through. An actual PT had to step in and reduce the weight and 'advised' the guy to stop giving advice he's unqualified to give. Poor girl ended up squatting the bar weight alone and struggled with that. If she was able to shift the bar off the frame with the added 30kg, she was going down.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Was watching/listening to a 'PT' instructing powercleans to a lady yesterday. She was pulling in trainers, all her weight was on her toes, back was rounded as fcuk. She was using an oly bar as well as a 5kg plate each side, so the whole thing was only a few inches from the floor.. it was retarded. All the while encouraging her and coming over every minute or so to have a quick feel.. bellend.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The lads who pretend to lift big weights being filmed


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

There's a t**t who counts his reps out loud whilst having headphones on.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

This is why I lift in my garage gym.


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> This is why I lift in my garage gym.


 i dont have a garage :huh:


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Gym toilet hasn't been working for two weeks {some refubishing work being done by the landlord}, and yesterday I had to flush down a turd the gym owner had left there, forgetting {not giving a s**t it don't flush} ,because the manager was concerned one of our few members left would f**k off somewhere else if he spotted the giant turd in the bowl and s**t caked around the bowl and he couldn't flush when he went to the toilet.I don't get bloody paid enough,gym is going down the shitter literally. Too many gyms fighting for members, and they all have functioning toilets I bet. I

I do believe the gym is a front for something dodgy going on, because the owner doesn't give a f**k about anything gym related ,unlike his other business's.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Mergal said:


> i dont have a garage :huh:


 I love having a garage just wish it was bigger. At first I tried setting up the gym in the conservatory as it's slightly bigger than the garage but I didn't use it as it felt too homely. Garage gym is so much better. A garage is like a place to do work and just feels so much better.


----------

